# Help! (dry shell)



## simon7 (Oct 16, 2013)

My redfoot tortoises shell is really dry. Any suggestions on what to do?!


----------



## erica anne (Oct 16, 2013)

*Help!*

There is a topical ointment that I buy at petco for my sully. It is a conditioner, you might try that.


Just looked at the container. It is called turtle vitashell. It is for both turtles and tortoises. I have been really happy with it, I use it about once a week and his shell looks so much healthier.


----------



## simon7 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Help!*

Okay thank you so much, I seen that at petco and wasn't sure if it would work. I got some food from there that said should help but haven't seen any improvement. I'll try that ointment. Thanks again!


----------



## Laura (Oct 16, 2013)

*RE: Help!*

what do you mean by dry? vitashell is Not recommend by most to use...


----------



## erica anne (Oct 16, 2013)

*Help!*



Laura said:


> what do you mean by dry? vitashell is Not recommend by most to use...



Could you tell me why? Does it harm them? My tortoise's shell had a few small areas that looked dried out, like dry skin might look on us. Lighter in shade, very slight flakes etc. After I used the conditioner it looked way better, still does. I would like to know how it may be harmful though.


----------



## sibi (Oct 16, 2013)

*RE: Help!*

Because, for one, it could mask the real problem that's causing the dry shell. Can you tell me what kind of setup you have? Are you using a UVb bulb? If so,what kind? How near/far is it from the top of your tort's shell? Do you have humidity in the enclosure? What's the percentage? How warm is the enclosure? What heating are you using day/night? Has your tort been out in the sun during warm days? Can you post a pic of your enclosure?


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 16, 2013)

*RE: Help!*

There have been many debates on vita shell. There is nothing wrong with the product. I use it on both of my tortoises weekly. It helps moisturize their shell. I also put it on their head. Major breeders use it here in Arizona. It is so dry here...if you go to the tortoise forum search bar and type in vitashell you can see all the debates.. and many members agree that it will not harm your tort..i have a redfoot also. It is hard to keep their shell hydrated without overdoing it.


----------



## erica anne (Oct 17, 2013)

*Help!*

I also just read that some people use olive or coconut oil on a dry shell. Sounds like a good natural option and most people already have this on their home!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2013)

*RE: Help!*

As with any topicals, be sure to buff off all the excess. If you leave too much on it may attract dirt, which in turn may cause the tortoise to overheat.


----------



## erica anne (Oct 17, 2013)

*Help!*



Yvonne G said:


> As with any topicals, be sure to buff off all the excess. If you leave too much on it may attract dirt, which in turn may cause the tortoise to overheat.



Yvonne, you are the best! So much wisdom! Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Elohi (Oct 17, 2013)

*Help!*

I use virgin coconut oil. Coconut oil has some amazing antibacterial and anti fungal properties and is a great healing ointment as well.


----------



## ascott (Oct 17, 2013)

*RE: Help!*

A tortoise shell is suppose to be dry....If it were wet and shiny all of the time then something is wrong....

Please note; most folks will wet or buff their tort before they take and post pics...."photo shop" for lack of better term....so the shiny perfectly clean tort is not what a tort normally looks like....just sayin.




> It is hard to keep their shell hydrated



I am confused here....if your tort enclosure is set up correctly for the species of tort that resides in that enclosure and the tort is offered opportunity for proper water intake and access to a soaking dish---then the lack of a "shine" means the tort does not have a healthy "hydrated" shell? Is this what is meant by this statement?

Vitashell and products of the like are simply for aid the human in feeling like they have done a beneficial thing for the tort....just as we humans will use lotions and creams and such in lieu of proper hydration....but as we all know, when that lotion or cream on us gets wet--it well, comes off---which is no big deal because we are not likely going to drink the water that caused this to happen....a tort on the other hand likely will....

I mean, I don't understand why folks don't just say the truth? Vitashell and products of the like are simply for pleasure to the human eye....? No shame in that, but please don't try to sell the general idea that it in some way "hydrates"....

Lotion and creams don't hydrate...they simply make the dry look good....


----------



## thatrebecca (Oct 17, 2013)

*Help!*



ascott said:


> A tortoise shell is suppose to be dry....If it were wet and shiny all of the time then something is wrong....
> 
> Please note; most folks will wet or buff their tort before they take and post pics...."photo shop" for lack of better term....so the shiny perfectly clean tort is not what a tort normally looks like....just sayin.
> 
> ...





Well said, Angela. Tort lovers, don't let pix on TFO make you insecure. Most healthy torts don't walk around looking glossy, any more than most healthy women walk around looking like the oiled goddesses in the Sports Illustrated swimsuit issue.


----------



## simon7 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Help!*

Thank u for all the help. Here is a pic by what I mean by dry,
View attachment 59112
he hasn't gotten sunlight for a month because it's too cold out side, I do have a uv lamp for him an he also has a water bowl to soak in. And it's 80% humidity in his enclosure.


----------



## ascott (Oct 17, 2013)

*RE: Help!*

Do you do soaks daily for this little beauty?


----------



## simon7 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Help!*

I do every other day. I was wondering if it could be the water I'm using? I soak him in spring water also for his drinking water. Is tht okay? I've read different things about that.


----------



## ascott (Oct 17, 2013)

*RE: Help!*

How long have you had the tort?


----------



## simon7 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Help!*

A year. but his shell has just started looking dry about a month ago


----------



## tortoise5643 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Help!*

Someone on here said you could use coconut oil and olive oil.
What about baby or vegetable oil??


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 18, 2013)

*RE: Help!*



Elohi said:


> I use virgin coconut oil. Coconut oil has some amazing antibacterial and anti fungal properties and is a great healing ointment as well.



Amen to this Elohi. Excellent for those properties! I love coconut oil and us keepers can use it, too! The lauric acid in coconut oil can kill bacteria, viruses and fungi and fight off infections. I dab a little on my tortoises neck and below their beak and top of their head when they have runny nose syndrome. Oy, those little Greek tortoises and their RNS! We had Santa Ana winds the other day and both had RNS right after. Sometimes I think it is an allergy-like reaction. In any case, it went away within a day after the coconut oil massage-y! : )


----------



## erica anne (Oct 18, 2013)

*Help!*



ascott said:


> A tortoise shell is suppose to be dry....If it were wet and shiny all of the time then something is wrong....
> 
> Please note; most folks will wet or buff their tort before they take and post pics...."photo shop" for lack of better term....so the shiny perfectly clean tort is not what a tort normally looks like....just sayin.
> 
> ...





I am sorry. what folks are not telling the "truth"? Aren't we simply sharing ideas here? I am not under the impression that anyone is trying to deceive another on this point.

I know I feel better when I "moisturize" my dry skin with lotion. Excessive dryness can be uncomfortable! Perhaps living in Arizona gives you a real idea what dry is lol. If there is a safe way to do this for your pet, aside from soaks and humidity, it is worth discussing.

Positive feedback is always helpful when trying to figure out what is the best thing for your tort 


Btw, the coconut oil sound like a much better option. I will switch to this! 


ascott, you may be referring to the companies who sell the products in which case I share your frustration! People who are new to this aren't going to know if it is a safe product or not! If it is a trusted brand sold by a known pet store we unfortunately assume it is safe.


----------



## simon7 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yea the coconut oil sounds good! Thinking about tryin tht instead.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 18, 2013)

*RE: Help!*



ascott said:


> A tortoise shell is suppose to be dry....If it were wet and shiny all of the time then something is wrong....
> 
> Please note; most folks will wet or buff their tort before they take and post pics...."photo shop" for lack of better term....so the shiny perfectly clean tort is not what a tort normally looks like....just sayin.
> 
> ...




Its hard to keep it hydrated without overdoing it....meaning. keeping it hydrated without causing fungus, is what i was getting at. If you had put the whole sentence in it would have made more sense, and i should have better explained myself...i would also suggest looking up other posts on vitashell.....


----------



## ascott (Oct 18, 2013)

What I mean by truth is, as with humans---the lotion/cream does not cure dry skin, it simply masks it by making it feel good----so no additional hydration occurs, but rather smearing of cream gives the appearance of it----vitashell does this same thing---it does not add hydration, it simply dolls up the appearance of the shell....

The added concern, to me, would be it soaking off into their soaking/drinking dish---and being ingested continually over time....


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 18, 2013)

If I may suggest, please get the EVO-CP coconut oil ... that is extra virgin, organic, cold pressed coconut oil. That is the best one and it is the one that is therapeutic. Please read this thread for added info. Just had a conversation there. 

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-81518.html


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 19, 2013)

ascott said:


> What I mean by truth is, as with humans---the lotion/cream does not cure dry skin, it simply masks it by making it feel good----so no additional hydration occurs, but rather smearing of cream gives the appearance of it----vitashell does this same thing---it does not add hydration, it simply dolls up the appearance of the shell....
> 
> The added concern, to me, would be it soaking off into their soaking/drinking dish---and being ingested continually over time....


So, you are saying that a lot of people are lying about this product? I'm lying that it moisturizers my torts shell? It moisturizers my redfoots top of his head when its white and hard especally after soaking and spraying. He is very well hydrated. Maybe i should take a picture and show you just how bad he gets. Its not due to being dehydrated...


----------



## ascott (Oct 19, 2013)

> Vitashell and products of the like are simply for pleasure to the human eye....? No shame in that, but please don't try to sell the general idea that it in some way "hydrates"....



This is EXACTLY what I meant when I said it, this is still exactly what I mean and will remain exactly what I mean....no confusion here as to what I mean....



> you are saying that a lot of people are lying about this product? I'm lying that it moisturizers my torts shell?



Nope, never said this above statement nor ever called you a liar....if I felt you are a liar, well hell--I am grown enough I would have just come right out and called you a liar...clear? 

I said what I meant and I meant what I said...if you want to read into----shift around ---make something out of nothing, you have that right---as I choose to no longer entertain this conversation of Liars and such....


----------

